# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Përkthimi i Autorizuar i Kuranit në Gjuhën Shqipe

## bani

Përkthimi i Autorizuar i Kuranit në Gjuhën Shqipe është përkthim i Kuranit i publikuar në vitin 2010. Është përkthyer në Gjuhën Shqipe nga Alban Fejza, dhe është verzion shqip i Përkthimit të Autorizuar të Kuranit në Gjuhën Angleze nga Rashad Khalifa. Ky përkthim i Kuranit është i Autorizuar sepse është i pari dhe i vetmi deri më tani në Gjuhën Shqipe që i përmbush këto kushte:

1. Është përkthyer duke u bazuar në vetëm Kuranin, në tërë Kuranin, dhe në asgjë tjetër përveç Kuranit, dhe duke i përjashtuar hadithet, dogmat e njohura fetare, dhe të ashtuquajtura synete të cilat i janë veshur Muhamedit, por duke u bazuar në vetë fjalët e vërtetuara të Profetit Muhamed, pra në Kuran. (Shih Kurani, Hadithi dhe Islami).

2. Ky përkthim i Kuranit është i vetmi përkthim i cili nuk i përmban dy fjalitë (ajetet) në fund të Sures 9 të cilat i janë shtuar Kuranit disa vite pas vdekjes së Muhamedit. Më shumë informata për këto dy fjali mund të gjenden në Shtojcën 24 të këtij Përkthimi.

3. Ky përkthim i Kuranit është i vetmi përkthim i cili e njofton lexuesin për Mrekullinë Matematikore e cila gjendet në Kuranin Arabisht. Pra është informim i lexuesit jo vetëm për përmbajtjen e Kuranit, por edhe për strukturën matematikore të tij që vërteton autorësinë Hyjnore të Kuranit Arabisht dhe ruajtjen e Kuranit nga Perëndia (Allahu).

4. Ky është përkthimi i vetëm i Kuranit në gjuhën shqipe që nuk i përket asnjë sekti fetar siç janë sekti Suni, Shia, Vehabi, Bektashi, Ahmedia, Hanafi, Hanbali, Maliki, Shafi, Khavarij. Pra është i bazuar në Kuranin e shpallur nga Perëndia nëpërmjet Muhamedit, pa ia shtuar traditat e mbrapshta të sekteve të ndryshme. Pra, përderisa përkthimet tjera janë të autorizuara nga Mbretërit e shteteve të ndryshme të formuara nga njerëzit, liderët fetarë të bashkësive fetare dhe sektare, ky përkthim autorizohet nga Mbreti i qiejve dhe tokës pa iu nënshtruar asnjë lideri të sekteve. Pra është përkthim që mundëson bashkimin e të gjithë të Nënshtruarve (Myslimanëve) shqiptarë, pa marrë parasysh prejardhjen e tyre fetare, dhe sektariane.

5. Ky përkthim arrin të predikojë adhurimin e VETËM Zotit, dhe shembjen e të gjithë idhujve të ngritur nga idhujtarët, edhe nëse idhulli i tyre është Muhamedi, apo Jezusi apo Maria, apo kushdo tjetër përveç Perëndisë.

----------

Bekim Imeri (09-06-2016)

----------


## paridi26

shume e mahnitshme.
duhet te jet ndonje gjeni i vertet ky perkthye ,perdirsa eshte thjeshte e pamundur te perkthehet kurani ne cilen do gjuhe te botes.mund te komentohet ,porse te perkthehet eshte e pamundur.
 ndersa ti definitvisht je nje njeri pa arsye dhe as llogjike.

----------


## bani

> shume e mahnitshme.
> duhet te jet ndonje gjeni i vertet ky perkthye ,perdirsa eshte thjeshte e pamundur te perkthehet kurani ne cilen do gjuhe te botes.mund te komentohet ,porse te perkthehet eshte e pamundur.
>  ndersa ti definitvisht je nje njeri pa arsye dhe as llogjike.


Kur'ani origjinal eshte arabisht , kurse ky eshte thjesht nje perkthim , nqs kuranin nuk do e perkthenim , shume pak njerez do te dinin per permbajtjen e Kuranit , 
per ata qe besojne, edhe pse jo-arabisht(shqip) eshte udhezim;
[41:44] Po ta bënim atë Kuran jo-Arabisht do të kishin thënë, “Pse zbriti në atë gjuhë?” Qoftë është Arabisht ose jo-Arabisht, thuaj, “Për ata që besojnë, është udhëzim dhe shërim. Sa për ata që nuk besojnë, ata do të jenë të shurdhër dhe të verbër ndaj tij, sikur të jenë duke u thirrur nga një vend shumë i largët.”

----------


## paridi26

> Kur'ani origjinal eshte arabisht , kurse ky eshte thjesht nje perkthim , nqs kuranin nuk do e perkthenim , shume pak njerez do te dinin per permbajtjen e Kuranit , 
> per ata qe besojne, edhe pse jo-arabisht(shqip) eshte udhezim;
> [41:44] Po ta bënim atë Kuran jo-Arabisht do të kishin thënë, Pse zbriti në atë gjuhë? Qoftë është Arabisht ose jo-Arabisht, thuaj, Për ata që besojnë, është udhëzim dhe shërim. Sa për ata që nuk besojnë, ata do të jenë të shurdhër dhe të verbër ndaj tij, sikur të jenë duke u thirrur nga një vend shumë i largët.


kurani nuk perkthehet dot.meret nje ajet apo nje fraze dhe mundohesh ta pershtasesh sa me shume ne gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## angmokio

Ky shoku jot o Shabon me ate Kuran gjysmak e te sakatuar ta mbaj vetem per veten e vet dhe per ty . 
Jam Kurioz te dij kush ju sponsorizon mor aman se nuk ma the. Para disa vitesh te thashe qe kishe bere disa postime ku shkruaje se ishe ne pike te hallit nga ana ekonomike. Postimet e tua mbartnin halle e problematike ekonomike. Qekurse ke filluar te behesh armik i Sunetit hallet e tua mbaruan, sepse nuk te shoh te ankohesh me ekonomikisht ne postimet e tua.

----------


## bani

> Ky shoku jot o Shabon me ate Kuran gjysmak e te sakatuar ta mbaj vetem per veten e vet dhe per ty . 
> Jam Kurioz te dij kush ju sponsorizon mor aman se nuk ma the. Para disa vitesh te thashe qe kishe bere disa postime ku shkruaje se ishe ne pike te hallit nga ana ekonomike. Postimet e tua mbartnin halle e problematike ekonomike. Qekurse ke filluar te behesh armik i Sunetit hallet e tua mbaruan, sepse nuk te shoh te ankohesh me ekonomikisht ne postimet e tua.


eshte me se e qarte se ti deshiron te hedhesh balte mbi lajmin e madh qe Zoti u solli njerezve nepermjet nje te derguari,

une do te sugjeroja te kesh frike All-llahun dhe te mos nxitohesh ne nxjerrjen e konkluzioneve,

qofte larg prej meje ajo qe une te paguhem per keto qe them ..
per te vertetuar se a paguhem , kunderargumento shkrimet e mia nqs ke argument, 
nqs ti nuk ke argument, por e kam une ,ateher dije se argumenti nuk qendron me genjeshtaret.

----------


## angmokio

> eshte me se e qarte se ti deshiron te hedhesh balte mbi lajmin e madh qe Zoti u solli njerezve nepermjet nje te derguari,
> 
> une do te sugjeroja te kesh frike All-llahun dhe te mos nxitohesh ne nxjerrjen e konkluzioneve,
> 
> qofte larg prej meje ajo qe une te paguhem per keto qe them ..
> per te vertetuar se a paguhem , kunderargumento shkrimet e mia nqs ke argument, 
> nqs ti nuk ke argument, por e kam une ,ateher dije se argumenti nuk qendron me genjeshtaret.


Une hedh balte ?
Absolutisht jo Shabon!
*Une smund te pranoj nje Kuran gjysmak qe ka perkthyer Alban Fejzo.
Une e akuzoj ate si manipulator. Ai ka hequr dy ajetet e Kuranit nga Sure Teube.*
Ti vlet per ideologji Shabon , me lejon te bejme nje debat me te thjeshte.
Thote Allahu xh.sh ne Kuran. Une nuk i krijova xhinet dhe njerezit per asgje tjeter vetem se te me adhurojne (Edh Dharijat:56)
*Me thuaj pak si e adhuron Allahun ti?*

----------


## bani

> Une hedh balte ?
> Absolutisht jo Shabon!
> *Une smund te pranoj nje Kuran gjysmak qe ka perkthyer Alban Fejzo.
> Une e akuzoj ate si manipulator. Ai ka hequr dy ajetet e Kuranit nga Sure Teube.*
> Ti vlet per ideologji Shabon , me lejon te bejme nje debat me te thjeshte.
> Thote Allahu xh.sh ne Kuran. Une nuk i krijova xhinet dhe njerezit per asgje tjeter vetem se te me adhurojne (Edh Dharijat:56)
> *Me thuaj pak si e adhuron Allahun ti?*


adhurim i sinqerte i Zotit(Allahut arabisht) eshte kur i lutesh pa i shoqeruar asgje tjeter ,
adhurim eshte edhe t'i lutesh Zotit ndersa po udheton me makine , 
por adhurim i mirfillte eshte kur zbaton faljen dhe jep perqindjen e bamirsise (zekatin) etj etj, dhe ashtu sic edhe thuhet ne uran , keto ekzistonin para se te vinet Muhamedi , sepse edhe Abrahami , Isai etj kane zbatuar namazin(salat) dhe kane dhene bamirsine e obligueshme(zekat), si edhe ritet fetare ishin ne fuqi kur u shpall Kurani , 
Muhamedi nuk shpalli rregulla te reja fetare , sepse ato ishin ne fuqi qe ne kohen e Ibrahimit(Abrahamit)

----------


## angmokio

> por adhurim i mirfillte eshte kur zbaton faljen dhe jep perqindjen e bamirsise (zekatin) etj etj,


jo jo me etj. etj. ti nuk je fillestar te thuash etj etj , keto jane ceshtje me te rendesishme se debatet qe po bejme ne!





> Muhamedi nuk shpalli rregulla te reja fetare , sepse ato ishin ne fuqi qe ne kohen e Ibrahimit(Abrahamit


Kur erdhi profeti Muhamed a.s Mekasit adhuronin idhujt , dhe ne fene i Ibrahimit kishte nje pakice por edhe ata kishin devijuar shume.

*Edhe njehere po te pyes si e adhuron Allahun ti?*
Do ishte mire te mesonim te gjithe menyren menyren e sakte sic e urdheron Kurani?
Besoj se qellimi me i mire ku mund te perfitosh sevape prej Allahut eshte te udhezosh njerezit ne menyren se si te falen dhe te adhurojne Allahun, dhe jo debatet te cilat bejne mosbesimtaret ne forum te qeshin me ne.
*Do ta vlersoja sinqerisht qe ato faqe te tera qe ti mbush per ideologjine kundra synetit , ti kthehesh pak adhurimit.*

----------


## bani

> jo jo me etj. etj. ti nuk je fillestar te thuash etj etj , keto jane ceshtje me te rendesishme se debatet qe po bejme ne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kur erdhi profeti Muhamed a.s Mekasit adhuronin idhujt , dhe ne fene i Ibrahimit kishte nje pakice por edhe ata kishin devijuar shume.
> 
> *Edhe njehere po te pyes si e adhuron Allahun ti?*
> Do ishte mire te mesonim te gjithe menyren menyren e sakte sic e urdheron Kurani?
> ...


cfare kerkon te dish me saktesi, 
lutjet si i zbatoj, 
zekatin si e jap ,
si e bej deshmine(shehadetin)
a kam shkuar per haxh
a agjeroj dhe kur dhe si ,
cfare do te dish ...

----------


## angmokio

> cfare kerkon te dish me saktesi, 
> lutjet si i zbatoj, 
> zekatin si e jap ,
> si e bej deshmine(shehadetin)
> a kam shkuar per haxh
> a agjeroj dhe kur dhe si ,
> cfare do te dish ...


Po , vazhdo te gjithe keto , me thuaj si e ben deshmine , si falesh , si agjeron , si jepet zekati dhe si kryhet haxhelleku?
Mos u vono shume !

----------


## angmokio

Zakonisht pergjigjet me cope paste i jap tak frrak kurse kur te behet nje pyetje qe sje i pergatitur te duhet kohe te shfletosh materialet qe te jipen.
Nuk te pyeta se c'shkruhet neper libra? Te pyeta si e adhuron ti? Shkurt!

----------


## bani

> Zakonisht pergjigjet me cope paste i jap tak frrak kurse kur te behet nje pyetje qe sje i pergatitur te duhet kohe te shfletosh materialet qe te jipen.
> Nuk te pyeta se c'shkruhet neper libra? Te pyeta si e adhuron ti? Shkurt!


mor ti, 
sado shkurt qe une te t'a shpjegoj , faljen dhe kohet e faljes dhe zekatin dhe se kur jepet dhe te gjitha me rradhe , do me duhen 3 ore per t'i permbledhur ne nje postim,
une nuk mund te bej kete sepse eshte nje gje e cila merr shume kohe ,
sa per lutjen shiko ketu;




dhe zekati eshte 2.5% e te ardhurave mujore(cdo muaj)
dhe shehadeti, Nuk ka perendi pos Perendise(La ilahe il Allah)

nuk mundem me teper se do me marre shume kohe dhe nuk e shikoj te arsyeshme te zgjatem kaq shume per gjera qe po ti kerkosh do i gjejsh ne internet.

----------


## paridi26

i vertet eshte ky rob qe flet ne kete video ???
apo eshte ndonje forme shakaje ??

----------


## angmokio

> mor ti, 
> sado shkurt qe une te t'a shpjegoj , faljen dhe kohet e faljes dhe zekatin dhe se kur jepet dhe te gjitha me rradhe , do me duhen 3 ore per t'i permbledhur ne nje postim,
> une nuk mund te bej kete sepse eshte nje gje e cila merr shume kohe ,
> sa per lutjen shiko ketu;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn9b2bar1C4
> 
> dhe zekati eshte 2.5% e te ardhurave mujore(cdo muaj)
> dhe shehadeti, Nuk ka perendi pos Perendise(La ilahe il Allah)
> ...


Shabono nuk kom kohe me pa ate videon se ishte 1 ore e 20 minuta e gjate. Aty degjova ezanin ku thuhet Muhamed Resulullah, mu be qejfi. E therrisni Ezanin njesoj si ne?
Nese po atehere pse kur ben deshmine nuk thua  Eshhedu en La Ilahe Ila llahe  we eshhedu enne muhammeden abduhu we resuluhu?
Nuk me the si e beni agjerimin dhe haxhin?

----------


## bani

> Shabono nuk kom kohe me pa ate videon se ishte 1 ore e 20 minuta e gjate. Aty degjova ezanin ku thuhet Muhamed Resulullah, mu be qejfi. E therrisni Ezanin njesoj si ne?
> Nese po atehere pse kur ben deshmine nuk thua  Eshhedu en La Ilahe Ila llahe  we eshhedu enne muhammeden abduhu we resuluhu?
> Nuk me the si e beni agjerimin dhe haxhin?


jo, neve ezanin nuk e bejem duke permendur emrin e muhamedit...

----------


## paridi26

> jo, neve ezanin nuk e bejem duke permendur emrin e muhamedit...


 me te vertet e ke apo tallesh ?

----------


## bazuka

> jo, neve ezanin nuk e bejem duke permendur emrin e muhamedit...


Opaaa ,po si e beni ju ezanin ???

----------


## bani

> Opaaa ,po si e beni ju ezanin ???


e bejme keshtu;

----------


## paridi26

po çfare kerkoni ke nenforumi islamik ju ???

ai qe flet eshte ai qe pretendon se eshte profet ??

----------

